# Upper EUS and EGD with biopsy



## wmclellan (Aug 27, 2009)

My patient came in with possible tumor of the stomach and our physician did an EGD with biopsy and Upper EUS.   CCI edits show they are bundled.  Can I bill for 43259 and 43239 with a 59 modifier?  

Appreciate anyone help and making sure I am billing correctly. 

Thanks. 
Wanda


----------

